# My latest carving



## karen936 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's my latest carving made it for my daughter. Roughed out with my 180 stihl, but man do I love my new 192t stihl with the 10" dime tip carving bar, so much lighter and just nice.View attachment 289795


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 12, 2013)

I love happy bears, kinda reminds me of one of my Burnese Mountain Dogs, always smiling. Nice bear, Joe.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 12, 2013)

rarefish383 said:


> I love happy bears, kinda reminds me of one of my Burnese Mountain Dogs, always smiling. Nice bear, Joe.



Thanks I'm still learning.


----------

